# Such a shame Sony stopped making ereaders



## Nuuboll

I tried the Kobo Aura for about half a week and returned it. It was heavy, slow, and uncomfortable.

But when I got the Sony T3S, everything was improved. Much lighter. Faster dictionary. Perfect form factor. And it has buttons in case you don't want to use the touch.

And, it can reformat the font on PDF files for easy reading. I recommend anyone this e-reader, if you can still find it.


----------



## ReadingHarbor

I think Sony has had a lot of troubles lately. That's why they have stopped focusing on hardware. Kindle and Nooks are dominating the market share.


----------



## Ros_Jackson

After several years my Sony PRST1 is still my favourite e-reader so far, though I'm quite fond of my Kobo Touch. Whatever Sony's problems were, they weren't down to the hardware. I was impressed by the page speed, size, buttons, inbuilt dictionary, browser (well, the fact it had one), and the number of formats it can handle. It's also one of the last ereaders that doesn't report back on your reading habits, so it's great for privacy. It was ahead of its time. 

I'm going to miss Sony ereaders when my old one gives up the ghost.


----------



## Nuuboll

Get a prs t3 if you can find one. The speed really amazed me after trying a kobo.

I forgot to mention, it also features a word log for the words you looked up. Keeps a pretty long list


----------

